# An Aire at Ypres



## Keithchesterfield (Aug 27, 2017)

An Aire at Ypres (Ieper) - 

[video=youtube_share;YKevHfIZ0d4]https://youtu.be/YKevHfIZ0d4[/video]


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Aug 27, 2017)

If this is behind the athletic stadium we've used it. Thought I deserved a prize for getting in after paying and validating the entrance card several times.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Aug 27, 2017)

Stayed there also this summer.  Great facility.  Walked into town, ran round the lake and cycled to some of the outlying sites ... all rewarded with some of the strong dark Benedictine beer!


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Aug 27, 2017)

Bigusdickus said:


> If this is behind the athletic stadium we've used it. Thought I deserved a prize for getting in after paying and validating the entrance card several times.



Its not .


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 28, 2017)

Bigusdickus said:


> If this is behind the athletic stadium we've used it. Thought I deserved a prize for getting in after paying and validating the entrance card several times.





The one you are thinking of is *Jeugdstadion Ieper* Jeugdstadion Ieper - Welcome to the website of campsite Jeugdstadion in Ypres

I thought the booking in / entry card issuing system when the office is closed is a good idea and worked well   :dance:


----------



## Clunegapyears (Aug 28, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> The one you are thinking of is *Jeugdstadion Ieper* Jeugdstadion Ieper - Welcome to the website of campsite Jeugdstadion in Ypres
> 
> I thought the booking in / entry card issuing system when the office is closed is a good idea and worked well   :dance:[/QUOTE
> 
> It is a new facility, just SW of the town.  Check the coordinates Keith gives.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 28, 2017)

Clunegapyears said:


> Wooie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The one you are thinking of is *Jeugdstadion Ieper* Jeugdstadion Ieper - Welcome to the website of campsite Jeugdstadion in Ypres
> ...


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Aug 28, 2017)

The Aire is fairly new and was full on the two nights we stayed there.

Stopping on site for over 48 hours gets your Credit/Debit Card a nasty extra €48 deducted - so be aware of that.

But as you all claim to be Wildies there are a few alternatives.

Down the lane to the left side of the Aire it is possible to park up overnight - but I didn't see anyone do it.

At the far end of the lane, passing the Brasserie, about 300 yards there is a large car park that could be used for an overnighter - I think the fishermen use it for overnight parking.

And for our third night in Ypres we stopped, and a few more Motorhomes, on the car park near the football ground (50.843605, 2.899281) - the Passchendaele Ceremony didn't finish until after 11 at night and I didn't fancy driving anywhere at that time of night.

Good night uninterrupted sleep and a baguette from the boulangerie about half a mile away in the morning.

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## Hondaboy (Aug 28, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> The one you are thinking of is *Jeugdstadion Ieper* Jeugdstadion Ieper - Welcome to the website of campsite Jeugdstadion in Ypres
> 
> I thought the booking in / entry card issuing system when the office is closed is a good idea and worked well   :dance:



When we stopped there in April quite a few of us had problems with the card not opening the barrier.


----------

